# Headlight Buzzer



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

You know that annoying buzzer that goes off when you leave your lights on and open the car door? Mine's stopped working, and while I was okay with it at first I seem to be leaving my lights on more and my battery just died =/ Anyone have any idea what may be wrong with the buzzer or what I could try to do to fix that up? Small thing, but I wouldn't mind seeing it fixed.

Aaron


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got 2 solutions for you.

1, If you think the buzzer is bad (like it doesn't work at all), I have one lying around at my house. It's real easy to replace.

2. Check out my technical page (below), I have a mod that will prevent you from keeping your headlights on. All you need are some wiring skills and some relays.

PS: if you don't like soldering, I can put everything together and ship it to you. All you need to do is wire it in. Includes instructions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

I believe I will give your solution a shot! By the way, your page is fantastic... the tech article for this mod was very easy to understand. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, hope it works out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I've bought the relays and I have everything ready to go, but I'm no electrician and I'm not sure exactly how to hook this up (though I do fortunately remember how to solder from grade 8 electronics class )

The diagram on the back of the relay box marks the five prongs as follows:

-Fused power from battery
-Power to lamps (there are two of these)
-To switching means
-To ground

This is how I have it set up:

Each of the power to lamps prongs on each of the relays goes to one of the wires on the headlight switch.

I have the negative (black) wire from the cig lighter going to the "fused power from battery" prong on relay one, then "to switching means" goes to "fused power from battery" on relay two, then "to switching means" on relay to goes to "fused power on battery" of relay three. "To switching means" on relay three goes to the positive (red) wire on the cigatette lighter. The cigarette lighter isn't actually hooked up now because I wanted to test this setup. The grounds go to nothing because I didn't see them on the diagram on tje site.

This does not work - I turn on accessories and I don't have access to my lights.

Any help would be appreciated.

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm a fool! It still isn't working, but I solved one problem. Everything is still set up as outlined above, but now I've got the light switch plugged in. The problem is now that the power never gets cut to the lights - they are on regardless of whether or not the car is in ACC mode.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, the 'to ground' will be your negative. It can be grounded or spliced into any negative (already grouded wire)....black wire from cigerette lighter.

the 'to switching' will be the wire coming from the ACC power or positive feed from the back of the cigerette lighter.

when you cut the headlight wire, one end will go to the 'fused battery' prong and the other end will go to the 'power to lamps'

hope this helps you out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Thank you, that's exactly what I needed to know.

However, I now have another problem. Things didn't seem to be working, and after some troubleshooting I found that when I hook up my cigarette lighter the way it was before, with nothing else changed, it doesn't work. Like, I hook it up the way it was when I first got in there, and when I plug in my cell phone charger and turn on the accessories the phone doesn't charge. This was working yesterday.

I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this - the wires look fine. The only potential problem I can think of is the fact that when I hook it up to test it I just twist the wires together and put electrical tape over it. Would that be too weak of a connection for it to work or something?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maybe a loose wire or you unplugged the harness from the back of the lighter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Hmm, I just spent more than an hour checking connections and I can't seem to find what's wrong. The harness is plugged in to the lighter too. Other than the wire being cut, which I re-connected, nothing has changed from when it was working. Any ideas I may want to check out?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and the headlight switch is working like it should?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I fixed that problem - it was a blown fuse.

New problem: connecting the red wire (no relays or anything)gives me a headlight and my foglights. Connecting the other two wires now give me nothing. They were working a few hours ago. Any ideas how I can get my other headlight and my turn signals back?

Whenever I try something I seem to break more than I fix =/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

crap, tht's right, you got fogs. hmmm. other than what I've already said, that's about all that I can think of. just check for any lose connections and make sure something else didn't blow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Alrighty, I found that it was blown fuses in the under-hood fuse box that were my problem.

I believe I have everything set up right now, and it does seem to be working. Here's what I've done (I'm trying only one relay right now, and when I get that working I'll add the other two):

The red only and red/blue wires are hooked up together (while I test). This means that when I turn on the lights everything but the left headlight goes on.

The red/white headlight wire is cut and hooked to the power to lamps and fused power from battery prongs on the relay.

The red lighter wire goes straight to the lighter, then the black lighter wire is cut, with the lighter end going to the switching means prong on the relay, and the other part of the black wire (running back up into the car) is connected to the ground prong on the relay.

I figured that with this setup my left headlight would stay off until I put the car in ACC mode, at which point current would go to the lighter and activate the red/white wire giving my left headlight power. However, when I turn on the ACC the left headlight will not turn on. There *was* current through the lighter, as my cell charger worked at the time.

To make sure I didn't have another blown fuse or something I wired the red/white wire straight together without the relay and that made the left headlight turn on.

So I'm thinking either:
a) I wrecked the relay somehow through my various wiring screw-ups. Is this possible?
b) I'm still wiring something wrong, in which case let me know what the problem is.

By the way, thank 1997 GA16DE for all the help - it is really appreciated. I'm no expert right now, but I have to start somewhere


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Jan (Jul 13, 2017)

I have the same problem. Buzzer does not work anymore. Where is it located? Which fuse does it use? How to replace it the buzzer? Thanks for your reply


----------

